# Unfair reviews destroyed a quality product - Amazon Oasis Cover



## spiritedcharm (Jul 30, 2009)

I finally received my Amazon cover for my Oasis 2 and I LOVE IT! It’s exactly as described, a cover, not a case, and performs as expected. It easily attaches to my Oasis and removes when I want to read with the lightest weight possible. I don’t want or need heavy duty protection for an ereader. It’s not like I’m going to be tossing it around or walking around reading. Are people really dropping their Kindles that much? 

For my use, a lightweight, easily detachable cover to protect the screen while it’s in my bag is absolutely perfect! Amazon was the only company making a detachable magnetic cover and sadly, it’s no longer available, most likely due to the many unfair reviews. The magnetic cover was one of my favorite things about the Oasis. My husband agrees that it’s a great cover and is bummed that he didn’t order one when he had a chance. 

It’s a quality product, but I do think the original price of $59 was too much. If they had only started with the $39 price, perhaps reviews wouldn’t have been so harsh.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

While I think the case isn't perfect, I agree that the reviews were more harsh than warranted. I like the lightness. The front cover stays closed. For those that like to read with the cover on, the back does come off too easily (this should be easily fixable. The Oasis 1 covers did not have this issue). The "We Want You to Know" note eventually posted by Amazon describing the cover as not very protective didn't help. Would be nice if Amazon re-thought the cover design and came out with a new product.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It is possible that some of the early covers shipped were faulty. And a lot of the dissatisfaction could be because of the relative cost -- for a $60 case, people want it to be just about perfect. 

And if they weren't holding as tightly as the original oasis covers, that would be seen by many who upgraded as a definite negative. Mainly for the inconvenience factor -- you're holding the thing and the cover comes off unexpectedly because the magnets aren't strong enough.

You can still get them from 3rd party sellers . . . the fact that they're not sold direct form Amazon tells me they're re-engineering them and may have an improved version available soon.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Yeah, I am glad I managed to get one while they still had them. Although I wish I had gotten it when they lowered the price for a while. For me there is no other option available with 3rd party covers. I must be able to remove the Oasis very easy and quick for reading and they can't do that. You have to pry them out of there. I do not read with the cover. 

Mine works fine overall, the magnets are not as strong as the Oasis1, but they also work differently. On that device the main part was where the pins where so it would get a good battery connection. I don't know where the magnet is on this cover. It feels like its all over evenly spread out. 

I think those of us that have used the Oasis1 had an easier time to adjust to that cover than those that never used the first one. Many of the Oasis2 customers skipped the first one and so they expected a cover like Amazon had for the Voyage and Paperwhite. A lot of the complaints were not just the magnets, they were complaining about not protecting that wedge of the device and of course the O1 was the same. 
And since I only put it in when its resting, that part never bothered me on the O1 or the O2. As long as I protect the screen I am all good. Even while it just sits. Never know what might drop on it. 

Its kind of a bad situation for Amazon to not even have a cover available for their current flagship device.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

The following was posted on mobileread forum on 11/12


"I just came from the Amazon bookstore. Rep told me that they are no longer allowed to sell the Oasis 2 covers because Amazon is fixing the magnet issues. Thought you guys would like to know."
__________________


----------



## TorontoSS (Jun 28, 2016)

Makes sense if they're going back and tweaking it a bit.  

I haven't tried it - I have a used version coming soon.  Here in the UK there aren't any new ones available and only a few used ones.  I note that in the Amazon Canada store they are available and shipping.  Maybe it's the changed version and they'll be available on the other stores?


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

Why is your post riddled with question mark images?


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

The reviews were correct.  Amazon had no problem charging nearly $60 for a crappy cover.  I for one hated mine so I replaced it with an actual cover that I love.  It's bad enough that Amazon charged $300 for a product that still needed a $20 charger but they also pushed a flimsy cover.


----------



## kschles (Feb 10, 2011)

drafter69 said:


> The reviews were correct. Amazon had no problem charging nearly $60 for a crappy cover. I for one hated mine so I replaced it with an actual cover that I love. It's bad enough that Amazon charged $300 for a product that still needed a $20 charger but they also pushed a flimsy cover.


Please share with us the cover you love. Thanks.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fintie Slim Case for Kindle Oasis    I love it.....


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

How are the reviews unfair??  I would think the reviewers had gotten and tried the cover and found it lacking, at least in their opinion, which was their right to express.  Based on a lot of those reviews I did cancel my order and get a case which stays attached and does give some protection to the edges, which is what I prefer.


----------



## GirlFriday (Jul 15, 2013)

drafter69 said:


> Fintie Slim Case for Kindle Oasis  I love it.....


Love my Fintie too!


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

I was on the BestBuy.com website today and saw all the variations of the leather and the waterproof cases available to order if I’m not mistaken... 

I have the Saddle Tan leather case and actually I really love it! At first I didn’t think the stand feature was working very well but it’s growing on me... I tried it again a few times and as long as I’m careful not to bend it too far or not far enough it works reasonably well... that was my only complaint with the case initially and now that I’ve gotten used to how that feature works, I really have no complaints. 

I have not found that the magnet is too weak, and the Oasis 2 has not fallen out once for me. I do think that everyone has a right to express their opinion and those reviews/reports do help people make good buying decisions but I also think it’s a shame that Amazon had to stop selling the covers for whatever reason... I hope they fix whatever issues were going on for some people and start selling them again. In the meantime if you want the case now I’d try the B.B. website.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## quadtronix (Nov 7, 2013)

Just checked again... here's a link...

https://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?st=Kindle+oasis+case&_dyncharset=UTF-8&id=pcat17071&type=page&sc=Global&cp=1&nrp=&sp=&qp=&list=n&af=true&iht=y&usc=All+Categories&ks=960&keys=keys

Looks like Merlot is the only one sold out. The rest can be ordered it seems. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

drafter69 said:


> Fintie Slim Case for Kindle Oasis I love it.....


This is the one I got for my Oasis 2, and I love it also.


----------



## anxobaltar (Dec 8, 2017)

Do you have some idea about whether Amazon will put its cover back on sale?. For me it is ideal a cover that is easily removed...

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kindlecollector (Nov 14, 2017)

I gave the Merlot cover a 2 star review and feel it was accurate.  I have virtually every Kindle made except the Oasis 1 and the covers for all except the K1 are more protective than the Oasis 2 cover.  IMO a cover should provide device protection against handling incidents as well as against carrying and storage potential damage and the Oasis 2 cover fails in that respect.  Based on the clip in covers for the K4, KT and later models the Oasis cover was both minimally protective and per many reviews came off way too easily in day to day handling while reading.  A risk of dropping the unit when using the case if the magnets did not hold.

The clip-in cases from Fintie and Moko are much better IMO and provide much more protection of the unit.  They are modeled on the Amazon cases for the K4/K5, KT and later Kindles through the Kindle Voyage.  I leave it on full time.  They are modeled on the K4 and later hard shell Kindle cases and fully cover the Oasis 2 back, adding much better grip and insulation from the metal back.  If you want a case with both protection and reasonably easy Oasis 2 removal then Fintie now has a folio case available as well as a stand type case that both look to be both protective and the stand type case looks to provide much more stable support than the Amazon case did.  Both are currently available on Amazon.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I said that before, those of us that had the Oasis1, were already used to that style of cover. They really designed both Oasisiss (whats the plural?) to be read without the cover. The covers was meant to carry your Oasis around, but mostly from reading to setting it down. I just need something to protect the screen really. 

Of course anyone can read their devices any which way they want, but now those of us that read with it out of the cover,  have no cover options anymore. Not even one. None of the 3rd party are designed to work with the Oasis to read without. But there are many for those that hated the original cover. I am very glad I managed to get one of those, but if I didn't, I would be sorry out of luck now. And so are all of those that want the Oasis, but want to use it in the way I described. 

Its really astounding that there is not one cover now available for it now. I know that can't make Amazon happy just after they released such a nice device. I wish some 3rd party would make one like it, a pretty design I wouldn't mind a second one.


----------



## anxobaltar (Dec 8, 2017)

Atunah said:


> I think I said that before, those of us that had the Oasis1, were already used to that style of cover. They really designed both Oasisiss (whats the plural?) to be read without the cover. The covers was meant to carry your Oasis around, but mostly from reading to setting it down. I just need something to protect the screen really.
> 
> Of course anyone can read their devices any which way they want, but now those of us that read with it out of the cover, have no cover options anymore. Not even one. None of the 3rd party are designed to work with the Oasis to read without. But there are many for those that hated the original cover. I am very glad I managed to get one of those, but if I didn't, I would be sorry out of luck now. And so are all of those that want the Oasis, but want to use it in the way I described.
> 
> Its really astounding that there is not one cover now available for it now. I know that can't make Amazon happy just after they released such a nice device. I wish some 3rd party would make one like it, a pretty design I wouldn't mind a second one.


I think the same. The ko2 is my fourth kindle, all with a case but I love this design to read without a case. Right now I have a sleeve and that's why the Amazon design is just what I want (with some magnets that grip well, of course).

I hope that amazon will fix the problems and put it on sale again but who knows ...

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I think I said that before, those of us that had the Oasis1, were already used to that style of cover. They really designed both Oasisiss (whats the plural?) to be read without the cover. The covers was meant to carry your Oasis around, but mostly from reading to setting it down. I just need something to protect the screen really.
> 
> Of course anyone can read their devices any which way they want, but now those of us that read with it out of the cover, have no cover options anymore. Not even one. None of the 3rd party are designed to work with the Oasis to read without. But there are many for those that hated the original cover. I am very glad I managed to get one of those, but if I didn't, I would be sorry out of luck now. And so are all of those that want the Oasis, but want to use it in the way I described.
> 
> Its really astounding that there is not one cover now available for it now. I know that can't make Amazon happy just after they released such a nice device. I wish some 3rd party would make one like it, a pretty design I wouldn't mind a second one.


The option is to get a slip case for it . . .which is probably a better idea anyway, now that the cover doesn't have extra battery.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The option is to get a slip case for it . . .which is probably a better idea anyway, now that the cover doesn't have extra battery.


I don't want a slip case though. Maybe I am weird, but its another thing I'd have to wrangle the device into. I just want a snap on snap off thingie. Quick and easy. And it looks nice.  Plus with a slip case, I don't know if the screen is really protected. With the cover, its solid, stiff. I only care about protecting the screen really.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The option is to get a slip case for it . . .which is probably a better idea anyway, now that the cover doesn't have extra battery.


I've also had a hard time finding a slip case that is the right shape... My earlier ones are too narrow and too tall and if I get something that it actually fits in, I have lots of extra space around the edges.
I would have tried one of the Amazon cases if they hadn't been so expensive. I know with the higher price of the Kindle, I should be willing to pay a little more for a cover, but I'm past paying Oberon-size prices for cases. The larger size of the new Oasis means that it's actually comfortable for me to hold without a case, but my Fintie is too hard to get on and off quickly.


----------



## Pierrep99 (Jan 28, 2011)

I had an Amazon chat where after a long conversation got this


Amazon	Your AccountAmazon.com
Message From Customer Service


01:45 PM PST : I would like to inform you that the product will be available soon to our Amazon.com website.
It's not available now the product is being redesigned to provide our customers the best experience.

01:46 PM PST : The redesign is done to meet the feedback that our customers has provided and will make sure that the new launch exceed our customer's expectations.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got a fintie cover -- or is it moko, not sure -- and while it fits on the Oasis17 just fine -- even with my grippy stickies on the thick part -- I'd consider an Amazon cover that held on well AND was a bit lighter. And wasn't too expensive, but I suspect anything they put out will be at least $20 or $30. Which would be more than I'd want to spend, frankly.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Seems like most of their covers were at least 39.99 and 59.99 for the leather. That seems to be the track record on official covers. For the O2 though I don't have any other options but the official the way I use it so I had to pay it anyway. I don't like not having any options. But there it is. Its like my new phone, only a less than handful option to pick covers from.


----------



## wtdoor (Jul 5, 2010)

I stopped at an Amazon Pop Up store to look at the new Oasis this afternoon, and when I asked about the cover the salesperson claimed that the had just received a shipment of newly designed covers. I was skeptical, but didn't press further as they also said they couldn't make use of Amazon gift card balances, so I'll have to purchase online ...


----------



## Pierrep99 (Jan 28, 2011)

It’s disappointing as loyal as Kindle users have been that Amazon just doesn’t come out and say we messed up the first cover and the redesign will be out on ...  Not that complicated should not have to be prying info out of them.  It’s ok if you didn’t get it right the first time.  Just keep us updated.


----------



## anxobaltar (Dec 8, 2017)

Pierrep99 said:


> It's disappointing as loyal as Kindle users have been that Amazon just doesn't come out and say we messed up the first cover and the redesign will be out on ... Not that complicated should not have to be prying info out of them. It's ok if you didn't get it right the first time. Just keep us updated.


+1

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Anyone have an idea when the redesigned cases will be out??


----------



## anxobaltar (Dec 8, 2017)

mistyd107 said:


> Anyone have an idea when the redesigned cases will be out??


At first I was convinced that they would put it on sale again, now for the time I start to doubt it. Or to doubt that they maintain the basic idea of magnets. I start thinking about buying it used.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A3003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

I just purchased a Fintie cover for my 2017 Oasis and it fits fine.  However what I am seeing is that when the cover is closed the Oasis does not go into sleep mode and when the cover is opened I'm back at the same page that I was reading.  In order to stop this I have to push the button at the top of the Oasis.  Also what I notice is when the cover is closed the screen shows the item that is for sale and the screen never completely darkens.  I like the way the cover looks and I can use it for reading as there are 3 ridges inside the back cover where you can use to stand the Oasis up when reading.

John


----------



## Husker84 (Aug 11, 2017)

Any update on this?

It just seem that used ones are increasing it's price in .com but no news about redesigned ones...

Thanks!


----------

